# Bootloader has broken down.



## djmentos (Mar 4, 2014)

I wanted to restore FreeBSD bootloader and run:
`fdisk -B -b /boot/boot0 ada0`
It didn't work, so I tried to do it with gpart(8):
`gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot0 ada0`

Now I have black screen on boot. How to fix it?

My partitions looks like this:

```
# gpart show
=>        63  3907029105  ada0  MBR  (1.8T)
          63  3907029105     1  freebsd  [active]  (1.8T)

=>         0  3907029105  ada0s1  BSD  (1.8T)
           0     1048576       1  freebsd-ufs  (512M)
     1048576  3897591808       2  freebsd-ufs  (1.8T)
  3898640384     8388721       4  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/ada0s1a            /boot           ufs             rw      2       2
/dev/ada0s1b            /               ufs             rw      1       1
/dev/ada0s1d            none            swap            sw      0       0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2014)

Did it have FreeBSD installed before?  If this is a fresh install, bootcode is needed on ada0s1 also:
`gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot ada0s1`


----------

